# [Resolved] amd64/iproute2 loading ips very slowly

## RioFL

Last year on an x86 with iproute2, 140 ips loaded up very fast.

We now have an amd64 arch machine and these ip address are intolerably slow, approx 2 seconds between ip addresses!

Any clues what causes this? Is there a fix?Last edited by RioFL on Tue Dec 05, 2006 5:47 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## moocha

 *RioFL wrote:*   

> Last year on an x86 with iproute2, 140 ips loaded up very fast.

 Um, huh? Could you please elaborate on the definition of "loading an IP address"?

If by that you should mean the time it takes for an IP address being added to an interface, it's virtually instantaneous.

If by that you should mean the time it takes for the Gentoo init scripts to attach an IP address to an interface, then it's probably because of the new arping module that gets executed automatically. Try altering your modules statement in /etc/conf.d/net to exclude the arping moule - for example, such as in

```
modules=("iproute2 !arping")
```

If by that you mean something else entirely, then you'll have to explain a little further what you mean.

----------

## RioFL

 *moocha wrote:*   

>  *RioFL wrote:*   Last year on an x86 with iproute2, 140 ips loaded up very fast. Um, huh? Could you please elaborate on the definition of "loading an IP address"?
> 
> If by that you should mean the time it takes for an IP address being added to an interface, it's virtually instantaneous.
> 
> If by that you should mean the time it takes for the Gentoo init scripts to attach an IP address to an interface, then it's probably because of the new arping module that gets executed automatically. Try altering your modules statement in /etc/conf.d/net to exclude the arping moule - for example, such as in
> ...

 

The gentoo init script to attach an ip to an interface. When loading more than one ip into an interface on device init, it takes 2 seconds between ip addresses. I will try the suggestion about the arping module. I am surprised it is enabled by default when I do not ask for it.

Will let you know if this does any good.

----------

## RioFL

 *moocha wrote:*   

>  *RioFL wrote:*   Last year on an x86 with iproute2, 140 ips loaded up very fast. Um, huh? Could you please elaborate on the definition of "loading an IP address"?
> 
> If by that you should mean the time it takes for an IP address being added to an interface, it's virtually instantaneous.
> 
> If by that you should mean the time it takes for the Gentoo init scripts to attach an IP address to an interface, then it's probably because of the new arping module that gets executed automatically. Try altering your modules statement in /etc/conf.d/net to exclude the arping moule - for example, such as in
> ...

 

I had to modify the syntax slightly for it to work on my testbed. I had to have a separate line with 

modules=( "!arping" )

however I thank you! It worked! so I have added this line to all of our production machines.

What does this do that it is so important they place it into automatic use? Unless it serves a

specifically important purpose in our use which is 100% public static ip addresses and networks assigned

to interfaces with the exception of our private network which is again static, it has no business in 

our machines. Nowhere in the documentation that I can find does it warn me that arping is automatically

used and that it will slow down ip assignments. This bothers me severely that they would simply install

this without any notice of why and its affect on device startup. The only reference I found was in the example file which talked about attempting to locate a gateway. This smacks of an associate of dynamic ip assignments which we do not use. We assign our gateways specifically and in certain cases specific static routing. We also do not use nat or masquerading which I suspect this may be also useful for. It just irks me that this was just plugged in automatically without notifying me in some way.

----------

## moocha

I was pretty pissed off about it too - see this thread for a little rant...

----------

## UberLord

Ranting and posturing in the forums gets you nothing.

Opening a bug with does.

----------

